# Ardath Watch Circa 1930'S?



## ernstben

I have an Ardath 3 button chronograph and was wondering if anyone has any information regarding its origins or year of manufacture. I can't for the life of me find anything on the internet about these chronos...

picture

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## ernstben

Seeing how no one seems to have any information about this watch, does anyone know where I could do some research about Ardath chronographs or any idea what something like this might be worth?

Thanks!


----------



## bjohnson

I have this but no record of where it came from:

Ardath was another, somewhat obscure, Swiss watch company founded in 1935 in GenÃ¨ve by Edmond Dreyfus. They made watches using movements from the major Swiss manufacturers. I'm not sure of the exact fate of the Ardath watch company but it probably went under in the late 60s or early 70s as did many other Swiss firms.


----------



## chris l

If you could let us see the movement that would be a great help.

If Ardath used Swiss movements, then the movement itself will date the watch, and, to a degree, indicate a price range.

To me it looks post war; late 40's?

I do like these older chronographs....


----------



## chris l

Also, from the web...

"Ardath, Dreyfuss & Cie of Geneve & La Chaux de Fonds.

This company started about 1936 and by 1940 was listed as Ardath Watch Co Ltd.

In the 1960â€™s they used the Ardath Watch Co Ltd name for their standard watches and Ardath Dreyfuss & Cie for their Chronograph watches.

The company were still trading in 1973 when they attended the Basel fair. The company also traded under the name AB Watch

Some model names used by them were:-

AK Bar

Alverna

Ardent

Arletty

Coach

Dattzling Star

Denis Diver

Doctor

555

Long Distance

Plurifaces

Reefward

Remember

Versatile

Wisdom."

I've seen a 50's/60's chrono with a Landeron 248, serviced, for $425 US.

Servicing Landerons isn't cheap; ask me how I know.... but they are nice when done...


----------



## ernstben

Thanks for all the help everyone. Here is a picture of the movement. I apologize for its quality, it might be time for a new camera.

Thanks again,

Ben


----------



## Alex11

That is fantastic!!! I love it! Where did you get it?


----------



## kaz7579

hi,

if i was not confused before about finding information out about my white star watch, i'm even more confused now, as they look almost identical, other than the name


----------



## mel

Kaz, check my reply to your White Star posting, this is a good example of most likely a generic Swiss piece using the same or a very similar movement, hands and case, but "badge engineered" with differrent company names. :yes:


----------

